# Room temp steak...



## Fishonshawn (Jun 23, 2020)

When grilling steaks why do people let it sit out to room temp first? Not sure if it differs from charcoal grill to pellet grill but I much prefer to take my steak out and season it up and put it back in the fridge until the pellet grill is ready for it. Straight from fridge to grill. I've tried it with room temp steak and even on high smoke setting (225) which I always use, it cooks pretty quick and has a very mild smoky flavor. I like it to get a bit more smoke, a cold steak takes a little longer to cook, therefore getting more smoke on it before it's done. I just dont understand the letting it come up to room temp thing. I see a lot of people say it but never heard an explanation as to why. Thoughts?


----------



## D.W. (Jun 23, 2020)

It allows for a much more even cook through the meat temp wise, which provides a more tender finished product. If looking for more smoke when room temping prior, smoke around 175- 190. The room temp thing I do mainly for beef. Ive never done chicken/poultry this way, and pork I'll let rest out a little while, time varies cut dependent, before putting on the cooker. Doesn't matter what cooker you are using unless doing SV, etc.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 23, 2020)

I ALWAYS advocate going from refrigeration to grill, oven, smoker, etc.  It only takes a couple minutes to bring it up to beyond room temp, so why let bacteria form on the surface for an hour or more?!  Or in burgers or sausages (ground meats),  that is an absolute no-no!


----------



## D.W. (Jun 23, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> I ALWAYS advocate going from refrigeration to grill, oven, smoker, etc.  It only takes a couple minutes to bring it up to beyond room temp, so why let bacteria form on the surface for an hour or more?!  Or in burgers or sausages (ground meats),  that is an absolute no-no!



Ground meat, agree. Poultry, agree. Those always go fridge to cooker. No disrespect, but a lot of the greatest chefs won't say it in their published online recipes etc., but otherwise state that with cuts of beef handled properly is best coming to room temp prior to cooking. Sealed in a pan with foil or in a zip lock bag, not sitting open. I've done this for 20 years commercial and at home and never had any problem. I understand everyone has a diferent take, just offering my perspective.


----------



## JCAP (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s a matter of preference I think. I usually go right from fridge to smoker or grill. Depending on the thickness it might not even reach room temp in that time. Steaks are one thing but larger/thicker cuts probably won’t. Though I’ve never tested it but...


----------



## zwiller (Jun 24, 2020)

IMO what's really happening with the room temp thing is the exterior of the meat dries a bit forming a pellicle and gives a much better sear.  I don't bring up to room temp but I do a pellicle/fan dry steaks (or anything grilled).  I start fan before firing up grill and by time it is hot meat is usually ready.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2020)

Room temp is a loose term in my opinion . I do set beef out on the counter to warm up before grilling . 
I'm with 

 D.W.
  I think it makes for a more tender result .


----------



## schlotz (Jun 24, 2020)

Yup, warm it on the counter with salt & seasoning for 45-60 minutes then on to the grill.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 24, 2020)

if you dont bring to room temp first and like you steak medium rare or rare, the center is cold.  That is my thought.  if you nuke it well done then who cares.


----------



## dr k (Jun 24, 2020)

I counter pre rest an hour an inch with salt to dry brine and denature myosin so it can't contract, making for a juicier result and the warmer outer surface allows the the hygroscopic effect of salt to do it's job better than in the fridge. A two inch steak going from a 37° fridge to a 67° counter is only 30° difference and these close temps will get the center to 50° in two hours. Only a 13° increase. Now you have a cool center with a warmer surface that can grow an over cooked grey band below the sear. Thermoworks has a prime rib recipe experiment on counter pre rest vs freezer pre rest an hour and the cool fridge meat then put in the freezer an hour had less of an over cooked grey/brown band under the sear, getting outside cooler than the center and was more tender having the post rigor calpain and cathepsin enzymes active longer. So if I  have the time I counter pre rest dry brine an hour an inch, pour off surface juices apply POG seasoning and into the freezer an hour to offset the grey band to maximize the doneness I want between the seared sides. Thermoworks also had an experiment with frozen solid steaks but they have to be thick. Sear each side 7 min. Season each side after the sear so it sticks. Move to indirect heat and alternate every 2.5 minutes spin then flip till your desired IT. The salt hasn't had time to penetrate and has more of a bland flavor compared to pre rests but if you gotta have a steak it works great for prefect doneness you want between the seared sides. Same with a frozen solid turkey in the oven takes 50% longer. If it normally takes 3 hours then it'll take 4.5 hours to hit 165° IT.  Remove bag of giblets after the first hour and season then back in. It doesn't have time for salt to do anything but in an emegency it can be done just totally thawed or frozen solid but not partially thawed. 








						Perfect Prime Rib: The Temperatures You Need with Step-by-Step Videos
					

Make sure that your prime rib roast is the very best it can be. Know more than just the bare minimum about how to cook it; you should really understand it.




					blog.thermoworks.com


----------



## xray (Jun 24, 2020)

As Chop says, room temperature is subjective. I let my steaks on the counter for a few minutes or so while I get the grill going. 45 minutes at most. 

Now when I want to reverse sear a thick steak or a TT. I go right from the fridge to the smoker because I want it to get all the smoke it can get before I do a sear on it because they come up to temp pretty quickly.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2020)

dr k said:


> effect of salt to do it's job


Yup . Needs that time to pull the moisture out , then reabsorb . If you salt and only let it sit a short time , you just lost moisture .


----------

